
The fierce competition in the short-video market in China - brinksley
https://www.ecommercestrategychina.com/column/sina-tencent-and-baidu-who-can-create-another-tik-tok
======
brinksley
Chinese internet giants, threatened by the rising Tik Tok, are taking actions
to grab the short-video market.

